# Grandma's open jar pickles



## farmer (Sep 12, 2008)

This is a recipe I grow up with and enjoyevery summer.


Grandma's Open Jar Pickles


cucumber's approx a 5 quart pail full
dill and grape vines
13 cups water
one cup vinegar
one cup course salt


Boil brine and pour over pickles which have
been layered in a crock jar (dill,vines,pickles,dill,vines,pickles)
in that order so you end up with dill and vines on top.Brine can be cooled a bit.Will fill a three gallon crock.
Put a plate on top and let set for 5 to 7 days, until they are to your liking.Rinse andstore in fresh water in frig.
These pickles are crisp and delicious.
















Gather ingredients






Pack cucumbers,dill and vines


----------



## Waldo (Sep 13, 2008)

Gonna be some mighty fine pickles farmer. Thanks for sharing the recipe and pictures


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 13, 2008)

Those look great.....Bet they taste as good as they look.


----------



## jobe05 (Sep 13, 2008)

Wow.......... Does that bring back memories!

My Mom use to do a similar recipe. She didn't use grape leaves, It was dill, garlic, dried red peppers.... and some other spices.

Questions: Will any grape leaf work?

Do you add the brine boiling hot to the pot? As I recall, I think my Mother did for some reason.


----------



## farmer (Sep 13, 2008)

Any grape vine will work. I asked Mom what the grape vines werefor and she told me that's how Grandma did it. That's good enough for me.
The water does not have to be addedboiling, but should be hot.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 13, 2008)

Those sound really good farmer.


----------



## jobe05 (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks Farmer......... Gonna have to try a batch of them.


----------

